# Word for the day petulant



## Josiah (May 25, 2015)

petulant
[pech-uh-luh nt] 


adjective
1. moved to or showing sudden, impatient irritation, especially over some trifling annoyance

Use petulant, to describe a person or behavior that is irritable in a childish way.


----------

